# Oursupersprinter



## Oursupersprinter (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello all , my name is Adam and with my Wife Emily we have built our second self build. We plan to travel as much as we can in 2022. Its great to find a forum where we can get advice and help, tips and tricks from like minded people


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Glengormley Co Antrim, you will get lots of chat help and even some banter on here, oh and merry Xmas.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 24, 2021)

Welcome aboard


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello & welcome.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 25, 2021)

Seasons greetings from Kent


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Scotia (Dec 25, 2021)

The kettle is always on!


----------



## jeanette (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome from West Yorkshire.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 26, 2021)

Just so you know, that’s not water in Scotia’s kettle


----------



## Scotia (Dec 26, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just so you know, that’s not water in Scotia’s kettle


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 27, 2021)

Welcome along from Scotland


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Torbay...


----------



## The laird (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

